# Woodies/Cockroach Reptile Food Breeding DIY Tub Setup Tutorial



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey guys!
I've just made a quick DIY video on how I set up my woodie/cockroach breeding tubs. They always thrive and I have more than enough woodies once established. Here's a link if anyone is interested. 



- Jessica


----------



## GBWhite (Sep 4, 2019)

Good job Jess but somehow I sense a picture of a wheely bin full of woodies is comming...hahaha.


----------



## Ella C (Sep 4, 2019)

I was unboxing some woodies from Unlimited just 1/2 hour back 

Do you heat the bins at all?

Edit: I subscribed!


----------



## Tobe404 (Sep 4, 2019)

I only really just use vaggie scraps (never bothered about dog food) for the food down one end of the tub (which eventually gets broken down). Vaseline around the top so they can't climb out.

No lid. (it is in an enclosure I used for my Monitor when he was younger with closed doors, just in case some Woodies do get out of the tub, but none seem to.)

Toilet rolls and egg cartons down the opposite end.

No heating at all so they do slow down in Winter, but I don't mind.

They seem to do pretty well with how they are set up.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 5, 2019)

I use 2 bowls, 1 for wet food (left over dragon food,carrots,apple scraps etc) and 1 for dry food (dog biscuits etc)


----------



## Tobe404 (Sep 5, 2019)

Yeah... i probably should of used bowls or something when I did it.

Too late now though. Ah well.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 7, 2019)

Tobe404 said:


> Yeah... i probably should of used bowls or something when I did it.
> 
> Too late now though. Ah well.


never too late


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 8, 2019)

GBWhite said:


> Good job Jess but somehow I sense a picture of a wheely bin full of woodies is comming...hahaha.


Hahah here we go... I'll post it right after my photo showing how to not get bitten while free handling an RBB  Comparing my outdoor wheelie bin woody setup to a small indoor tub setup would be an unfair comparison wouldn't it... how about just a photo of one of my 6 indoor tubs instead... you're welcome George.  yes I'm still just a hick who lives in the hills with too many turtles.



Ps, great DIY vid Jess. Thanks for sharing.


----------

